

Who is Bigger? - xvirk
http://www.whoisbigger.com/

======
maged
Also done by
[http://pantheon.media.mit.edu/rankings/people/all/all/-3000/...](http://pantheon.media.mit.edu/rankings/people/all/all/-3000/1950/25)
at MIT.

To compare here are the top 4 from each:

whoisbigger:

1\. Jesus

2\. Napolean

3\. Shakespeare

4\. Mohammed

Pantheon:

1\. Aristotle

2\. Plato

3\. Jesus

4\. Socrates

------
nobodysfool
So apparently Howard Stern is a better author than Angelina Jolie... I'm going
to take this with a grain of salt here...

